

Ask HN: What Other Community Sites Do You Read? - breck

Besides HackerNews, what other sites do you regularly read and/or participate in?<p>I find Business of Software and WebmasterWorld to be full of helpful business info. Also Reddit and IRC for more tech stuff.
======
saundby
DZone (<http://www.dzone.com/>) The Register (<http://www.theregister.co.uk/>)
Not exactly a community site, though there are enough good comment threads
that it does a good imitation of one.

